# Sit ups in early pregnancy



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi EmilyCaitlin

I've recently been lucky enough to get a natural BFP (my 17 month old DS was a wee frostie).  DH and I are still in shock at the moment and are enjoying keeping this little secret to ourselves for a while.  I don't want to have to tell my fitness instructor just yet.  I went to his exercise classes until 6 hrs before my waters broke last time so I remember most of what I should and shouldn't do, but I want to check with you if I should be doing sit ups or not.  I have a feeling that they're OK to do till I'm 12 weeks pg, is this right?  Also, my friend is a few days behind me with her pregnancy.  She had a miscarriage when she was about 10 or 11 weeks pg last time.  Should she be doing sit ups?

Thanks for your help

Tx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

If you are used to doing them, then it's ok to do a few until 11 or 12 weeks, but just take it easy. With regards to your friend, it depends how she feels, some people are understandeably overly cautious when they have had a previous miscarriage, but if she feels ok, and her body is used to sit ups, then again, just take it easy. If either of you have any different feelings to normal when you are doing them, stop for now,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi

Thanks very much for the advice.  

Tx


----------

